# SSD Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt



## tapecover (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.

ich sitzt hier bissel verzweifelt vor meinen Rechner.
Der ist nämlich gestern abend einmal schön mit bluescreen abgeschmiert, hat lediglich über Steam ein spiel gedownloadet und es lief Musik.
Erstmal nichts groß weiter gedacht, kann ja mal passieren (sollte ja besser nicht, ich weiß) nachdem ich den PC also neugestartet habe, frierte der PC erneut ein, nach einigen Sekunden gab der PC nach und verabschiedet sich wieder (ohne Bluescreen diesmal). Also nochmal neu Hochgefahren und dann einmal vernünftig runtergefahren. Ein bisschen stehen lassen, (vielleicht zickt er ja auch nur bissel rum) und dann wieder an gemacht. Selbes Problem nach einigen minuten wieder eingefroren.

Bisschen hin und her probiert ob es eventuell an ein Programm liegen könnte (z.B. Firefox, wäre nicht das erstmal bei mir). Musste ich feststellen das er bei jede Aktion irgendwie kapitulierte.
Also habe ich Nachts Meine Windows CD hineingelegt und das Windows Reparieren lassen. Morgends dann wieder an den PC und nun ging fast garnichts mehr. Er fuhr nicht mal mehr bis Windows hoch. Konsequent alles Platt gemacht und Windows neu Installiert. Als PC leihe dachte ich mir okay nimmst erstmal irgendeine Partition, wird nicht so das ding sein.

Als ich dann mit ein Kumpel gesprochen habe das mein PC seitdem ich das neu aufgelegt habe langsamer hochfährt als vorher (obwohl nichts mehr drauf ist) sagte er mir dann hätte ich das Windows auch auf die SSD Platte legen müssen.
Fehler meinerseits. Allerdings musste ich gleichzeitig auch feststellen das jeweils unter dem Geräte Manager als auch oder den EFI-Bios von Asus meine SSD festplatte nicht mehr zu finden ist.
Nach einen Ausführlichen Kabeltest gibt es nur noch 2 möglichkeiten, die SSD ist abgeraucht oder (und das hoffe ich grade mehr) ich habe im Bios blödsin gemacht das ich sie nicht mehr finde.

Nun meine frage an euch. Wo finde ich die SSD Festplatte im EFI-BIOS das ich mir sichersein kann das sie da ist bzw kaputt ist.

Ich weiß übrigends nicht wie das mit den Treibern gehandhabt wird. SSD karte ist von OCZ, VERTEX 2 2,5"


----------



## Westcoast (25. Dezember 2012)

OCZ Vertex SSD sind dafür berühmt ärger zu machen. wird die SSD denn in der Datenträgerverwaltung auch nicht mehr angezeigt? 

start>systemsteuerung>System/sicherheit>Verwaltung>computerverwaltung>links datenträgerverwaltung

also wenn die ssd nicht mehr im bios angezeigt wird und in der verwaltung, trotz angeschlossenem datenkabel und stromkabel, kann sie abgeraucht sein.


----------



## McClaine (25. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im forum.

Sata stecker richtig dran, kontakte in Ordnung, Stromkabel etc iO?

Falls ja versuch nen bios reset. Entweder hast du nen taster/jumper aufn mainboard oder dreh einfach den saft ab, entlade dich an nem unlackierten metallteil und nimm die mainboard batterie für 10sek raus. Dann nochmal im bios nach der platte sehen.

Mfg


----------



## tapecover (25. Dezember 2012)

@westcoast
Danke für die antworten, ich bin bis System/sicherheit gekommen Verwaltung bzw Computerverwaltung finde ich nicht :/ 

@mcclaine
fasse eher ungern irgendwo an den plattenrum. Reicht auch der Schalter am Netzteil?


----------



## lipt00n (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei:

Du kannst bei Win7 auch einfach "Verwaltung" + Enter in das Suchfeld im Startmenü eingeben, Windows kickt dich dann dorthin.

Der Schalter am Netzteil wird nicht reichen, da die Batterie dauerhaft mit Spannung anliegt.


----------



## tapecover (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir.

Nein dort wird sie auch nicht mehr angezeigt.

Ich werd mich jetzt mal ins bett begeben, und schauen ob ich gleich den Taster finde oder die batterie entfernen kann und schaue dann morgen nocheinmal nach. 

Danke schonmal an alle


----------



## tapecover (25. Dezember 2012)

Auch das mit der Batterie hat nicht geklappt ich denke mal dann bleibt nur noch das die festplatte hin ist oder?


----------



## McClaine (25. Dezember 2012)

Hm dann sieht es wohl so aus, wobei ich sagen muss:
Hatte das gleiche mit meiner cruzial m4 und die ging paar std darauf wieder


----------



## Zephyr (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte das schon zwei oder drei mal, dass meine M4 nicht mehr erkannt wurde. 

Klemm deine SSD mal nur an den Strom, das SATA Kabel ziehst du ab. Dann startest du den PC, gehst ins BIOS und wartest da 30 Minuten. Danach testest du ob die SSD erkannt wird. Falls nicht, wiederholst du das. Maximal drei Durchgänge. 

Das ganze nennt sich power cycle. Ich hab es bisher nur in Verbindung mit m4 SSDs gelesen, aber ein Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## tapecover (27. Dezember 2012)

Aus frust, weil alles nicht funktioniert hat ist die SSD karte nun zurück zum Händler gewandert (gekauft am 29.10.2011).
Die machen dort eine Fehlerdiagnose und senden das dann ggf zum Hersteller ein. Nun sagte er mir das kann mich etwas kosten. ca 30€ wenns kein garantiefall mehr ist.

Als ich dann meinte 2 jahre Garantie ist ja eh drauf, sagte er das dort nur ein Jahr drauf ist. Richtig? Weiß da jemand was genaues?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (27. Dezember 2012)

Die hat 3 Jahre* Garantie für den Originalkäufer, für die RMA benötigst du die Rechnung.

OCZ Technology | Warranty

*)OCZ Vertex Series SATA II 2.5" SSD *EOL - OCZ


----------



## tapecover (1. Januar 2013)

Danke dir


----------

